# Give her a Haggis!



## junoblow (Dec 27, 2007)

Good afternoon,

Has anyone prepared Haggis or Hogs Maw with a smoker?

If so, give us the â€œhighlight reelâ€, recipes, etc. (pictures would be awesome!)

Take care,

Jeff


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 27, 2007)

No haggis or maw.....will head cheese do? Then again, it isn't smoked.
Never mind.


----------



## amos moses (Dec 29, 2007)

I am going to have a go at smoking a haggis on 2nd January. This is going to be my first ever smoke and I am doing 2 hams, a turkey and a haggis.

Only problem I can see with doing the haggis is putting the thermometer into it, might try to squeeze it in where it's tied off, otherwise skin will split and contents will be everywhere. Will also have to try and keep the skin moist, probably use apple juice.

Will let you know how it turns out.

Amos Moses


----------



## buddyboy (Dec 29, 2007)

Please let me know how the haggis turns out. I spent 6 months working with BAE prior my retirement. I was introduce to haggis and my wife and I love it.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 29, 2007)

Please take pictures for us if you get the chance Amos. I'd also like to hear how it turns out for you.


----------



## dono (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm looking forward to Qviews on the hagis, I goto the scotish games every year been going since i was a kid,the hagis is one of the highlights for me. it never even crossed my mind to try one in the smoker, now ya got me thinking and it hurts lololol


----------



## junoblow (Dec 29, 2007)

Good afternoon:

Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m glad to see we have some â€œScottsâ€ on board!  I have a great Scottish pub around the corner that has a full blown Burns Supper and Feast of St. Andrew each year and its great fun.

Amos, I look forward to your report on the meal.

Now, will you have any single malt to go with this?

Take care,

Jeff


----------

